# Christmas Survey



## Bret (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the Christmas edition of getting to know your friends!  
Okay, here's what you're supposed to do , and try not to be a SCROOGE!!!?
Just copy this entire post and paste into a new post.
Change all the answers so that they apply to you, maybe in a differnet color. 


1. Wrapping paper or gift bags?  Wrapping Paper

2. Real tree or Artificial?  Fake 

3. When do you put up the tree?  Weekend after Thanksgiving

4. When do you take the tree down? When we get sick of it  

5. Do you like egg nog?   Love it! Spiked, please.  

6. Favorite gift received as a child?   A stuffed grey elephant. I still have it. 

7. Do you have a nativity scene? I do, but it's glass and no where to put it right now. The mantle is too high to see it. 

8. Hardest person to buy for? My DH, he always asks for out of season items like a leaf blower or trimmer.  

9. Easiest person to buy for? My uncle, who only wants gift cards.

10. Mail or email Christmas cards?  Mail    

11. Worst Christmas gift you ever received?  Can't think of any

12. Favorite Christmas movie?   Christmas Story

13. When do you start shopping for Christmas? November

14 Have you ever recycled a Christmas present?   Not that I can recall

15. Favorite thing to eat at Christmas?   Whiskey Chocolate Covered Cherries 

16. Clear lights or colored on the tree? Depends on the tree, ours are colored 

17. Favorite Christmas song? Silent Night 

18. Travel at Christmas or stay home? Home. That way we don't have to rush off to take care of the horses.  

19. Can you name all of Santa's reindeers? I think so

20. Angel on the tree top or a star?  Nothing at the moment

21. Open the presents Christmas Eve or morning?  Christmas Eve

22. Most annoying thing about this time of year?  Not having tons of money to spoil everyone 

23. Favorite ornament theme or color?  Personalized. My mom started it years ago. Almost all of our ornaments say "Jennifer" and the year  

24. What is your favorite food for Christmas dinner?   Honey Baked Ham  

25. What do you want for Christmas this year?    The Australian Shepherd puppy my hay guy may or may not be selling. But seeing as my DH keeps telling me, we're a "Rottie Household", I doubt it    :cry:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 21, 2007)

. Wrapping paper or gift bags? Gift Bags

2. Real tree or Artificial? Fake 

3. When do you put up the tree? Weekend after Thanksgiving 

4. When do you take the tree down? day after x-mas

5. Do you like egg nog? I can drink it

6. Favorite gift received as a child? A Schwinn bike 

7. Do you have a nativity scene? I am not religious

8. Hardest person to buy for? In-laws, they have everything 

9. Easiest person to buy for? My 11 year old

10. Mail or email Christmas cards? Mail 

11. Worst Christmas gift you ever received? A pink, spaghetti strap dress from my mom.  I HATE PINK!!! and I don't wear dresses!!
12. Favorite Christmas movie? Christmas Story 

13. When do you start shopping for Christmas? All Year 

14 Have you ever recycled a Christmas present? No Comment  

15. Favorite thing to eat at Christmas? COOKIES!!!

16. Clear lights or colored on the tree? Clear

17. Favorite Christmas song? Grandma got ran over by a reindeer

18. Travel at Christmas or stay home? i would love to stay home

19. Can you name all of Santa's reindeers? Of course...Lou, Steve, Bob...

20. Angel on the tree top or a star? Star

21. Open the presents Christmas Eve or morning? Christmas Morning

22. Most annoying thing about this time of year? Crazy shoppers!

23. Favorite ornament theme or color? Cream Colored Santa Claus'

24. What is your favorite food for Christmas dinner? Dessert!!! 

25. What do you want for Christmas this year? My boys to be happy!!


----------



## edco76 (Dec 21, 2007)

1. Wrapping paper or gift bags? Bag

2. Real tree or Artificial? fake
3. When do you put up the tree? when my wife tells me to

4. When do you take the tree down? see above

5. Do you like egg nog? Love it! No thanks. I will go through atleast 1 bottle of Makers Mark though
6. Favorite gift received as a child? Sega (I wanted a Nintendo but we were poor and my mom had to get it from Fingerhut catalog and they only had Sega)
7. Do you have a nativity scene? We have a small one that goes under the tree8. Hardest person to buy for? Wifey

9. Easiest person to buy for? Me 

10. Mail or email Christmas cards? Don't do either (I am a bad person)

11. Worst Christmas gift you ever received? I got a drug store spa kit yesterday at my office dirty santa. Soap, lotion, salts, body butter.

12. Favorite Christmas movie? Wonderful Life13. When do you start shopping for Christmas? November 

14 Have you ever recycled a Christmas present? Not that I can recall 

15. Favorite thing to eat at Christmas? Sausage balls
16. Clear lights or colored on the tree? Clear
17. Favorite Christmas song? "Ding Dingy Ding Song"

18. Travel at Christmas or stay home? Home.
19. Can you name all of Santa's reindeers? Yep20. Angel on the tree top or a star? Star

21. Open the presents Christmas Eve or morning? Morning

22. Most annoying thing about this time of year? Money (or lack there of)
23. Favorite ornament theme or color? We have a little elf that hangs on the tree that has a bag of lights and plugs up. He is on a swing and it looks like he is repairing lights.
24. What is your favorite food for Christmas dinner? I enjoy the "grazing table" more than the actual dinner25. What do you want for Christmas this year? I am getting a new camera. 
_________________


----------



## Bret (Dec 21, 2007)

edco76 said:
			
		

> 5. Do you like egg nog?  No thanks. I will go through atleast 1 bottle of Makers Mark though



I love Maker's Mark. I use it in my drunken chocolate covered cherries


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 21, 2007)

Drunken Chocolate covered cherries sopunds AWESOME!

1. Wrapping paper or gift bags? Bags & Boxes

2. Real tree or Artificial? Fake 

3. When do you put up the tree? Week before Thanksgiving cause once Thanksgiving hits there is NO time.

4. When do you take the tree down? When we get sick of it 

5. Do you like egg nog? Love it! Spiked, please. 


7. Do you have a nativity scene? no

8. Hardest person to buy for? my nephwes 24 & 19. 

9. Easiest person to buy for? my kids. 

10. Mail or email Christmas cards? Mail 

11. Worst Christmas gift you ever received? fruit cake

13. When do you start shopping for Christmas? July

14 Have you ever recycled a Christmas present? No 

15. Favorite thing to eat at Christmas? Pumpkin Pie

16. Clear lights or colored on the tree? Depends on the tree 

17. Favorite Christmas song? Joan Jet's Little Drummer Boy

18. Travel at Christmas or stay home? To my mother-in-law's house this year, just 50 miles away. 

19. Can you name all of Santa's reindeers? yes

20. Angel on the tree top or a star? star

21. Open the presents Christmas Eve or morning? Christmas Eve 

22. Most annoying thing about this time of year? having to satisfy everone by going to 3-4 differnt houses (all the grandmas)

23. Favorite ornament theme or color? snowflakes or candy themed

25. What do you want for Christmas this year? nothing


----------



## edco76 (Dec 21, 2007)

lol Fruitcake   Tab, you know you want for Christmas.


----------



## CPSoaper (Dec 21, 2007)

1. Wrapping paper or gift bags? Gift Bags all the way.  Wrapping gifts is pure torture. 

2. Real tree or Artificial? Fake

3. When do you put up the tree?  If I had it my way, that darn thing would go up on xmas eve.  Others in my family do not agree and want it up ASAP! I wait until at least after Dec. 7. It's my daughter's birthday. I try to keep the holiday and her birthday a bit separate. 

4. When do you take the tree down? Usually the day after.

5. Do you like egg nog? YUCK

6. Favorite gift received as a child? A doll named Gab-a-Gale that basically had a recorder in it and repeated back everything you said.  And yes I was a little stinker and would say naughty words so my doll would repeat it back to me. LOL

7. Do you have a nativity scene? I do, but some of them are broken. One is missing a hand,another  a leg, another an arm.  We have not put it out in the last few years but I've had it for about 25 years and can not bare to part with it. 

8. Hardest person to buy for? My grandma. She is 95 and what do you buy a person that old that you don't live near? She lives in a home and basically waiting to die.  

9. Easiest person to buy for? My kids even though they are grown. They are good at letting me know exactly what they want. 

10. Mail or email Christmas cards? email

11. Worst Christmas gift you ever received? A fake fur coat that looked like the mangy looking mutt dog next door. 

12. Favorite Christmas movie? Several: Christmas Vacation, Christmas Carol, How the Grinch Stole Christmas, Frosty the Snowmen, A Charlie Brown Christmas, Christmas Story. Oh heck, I love Christmas movies. 

13. When do you start shopping for Christmas? varies from year to year. 

14 Have you ever recycled a Christmas present? I do not think so. 

15. Favorite thing to eat at Christmas? chips and dips, veggies and dips and anything chocolate.

16. Clear lights or colored on the tree? Clear

17. Favorite Christmas song? Not real sure. 

18. Travel at Christmas or stay home? Staying home in jammies for as long as I want. 

19. Can you name all of Santa's reindeers? what's in it for me?  lol

20. Angel on the tree top or a star? Angel that has fiber optic lights that for some reason are not working this year. 

21. Open the presents Christmas Eve or morning? Morning. When my kids were growing up, they always opened 1 gift one xmas eve.  I would never open one. I like waiting. 

22. Most annoying thing about this time of year? Trying to keep all of the gifts equal and constantly having to go the mall or Wal-mart or Target AGAIN to get yet again another gift because so and so has 9 and the other only has 6......

23. Favorite ornament theme or color? I like red and clear/white.  I also love snowmen. 

24. What is your favorite food for Christmas dinner? Honey Baked Ham, mashed potato's, corn and rolls. 

25. What do you want for Christmas this year? An industrial KA, and for my family and friends to be happy and healthy.


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the Christmas edition of getting to know your friends! 
Okay, here's what you're supposed to do , and try not to be a SCROOGE!!!? 
Just copy this entire post and paste into a new post. 
Change all the answers so that they apply to you, maybe in a differnet color. 


1. Wrapping paper or gift bags? Gift Bags 

2. Real tree or Artificial? Real 

3. When do you put up the tree? Weekend after Thanksgiving 

4. When do you take the tree down? After New Years

5. Do you like egg nog? Love it! Spiked, please. 

6. Favorite gift received as a child? Well, not my fav, but remember it out of all, a striped sweater...hated it and still do!  An 80's thing!

7. Do you have a nativity scene? Nope

8. Hardest person to buy for? My SO

9. Easiest person to buy for? My youngest Son 

10. Mail or email Christmas cards? email

11. Worst Christmas gift you ever received? That sweater...eeeeeek

12. Favorite Christmas movie? Christmas Story 

13. When do you start shopping for Christmas? January  

14 Have you ever recycled a Christmas present? No 

15. Favorite thing to eat at Christmas? Ham or Roast

16. Clear lights or colored on the tree? Clear
17. Favorite Christmas song? Little Drummer Boy

18. Travel at Christmas or stay home? Home

19. Can you name all of Santa's reindeers? Nope 

20. Angel on the tree top or a star? Star

21. Open the presents Christmas Eve or morning? Morning

22. Most annoying thing about this time of year? Grinches that run rampat

23. Favorite ornament theme or color? Red

24. What is your favorite food for Christmas dinner? Roast 

25. What do you want for Christmas this year? hmmm, a years worth of Mortage payments???  LOL no, really, a sewing machine and someplace safe to store my lye!!


----------



## earthygirl (Dec 22, 2007)

1. Wrapping paper or gift bags? Gift Bags

2. Real tree or Artificial? Real Tree

3. When do you put up the tree? We don't.  We go to Ohio

4. When do you take the tree down? No messy clean up!

5. Do you like egg nog? Adore eggnogggg

6. Favorite gift received as a child? A chinese jewelry box from my Grandmother.  She bought it before she passed away and I got it after she passed.  That was in 1969... I still have it 

7. Do you have a nativity scene? Nope 

8. Hardest person to buy for? "My DH, he always asks for out of season items like a leaf blower or trimmer."  DITTO

9. Easiest person to buy for? My MIL  She loves anything I get her

10. Mail or email Christmas cards? Make my own and mail.  I start in November

11. Worst Christmas gift you ever received? a container of hot cocoa mix(real shaved cocoa and peppermint candy) from my Husbands, fathers girlfriend.  I got it AFTER I had my Gastric Bypass Surgery. Couldn't drink it.

12. Favorite Christmas movie? A Charlie Brown Christmas

13. When do you start shopping for Christmas? All Year

14 Have you ever recycled a Christmas present? Never regifted

15. Favorite thing to eat at Christmas? Used to be my heavenly tart cookies.  now, turkey

16. Clear lights or colored on the tree? Clear

17. Favorite Christmas song? When Comes December

18. Travel at Christmas or stay home? Travel to Ohio to DH Grandmothers

19. Can you name all of Santa's reindeers? I can sing them   

20. Angel on the tree top or a star? When I used to do a tree, A Unicorn

21. Open the presents Christmas Eve or morning? Morning

22. Most annoying thing about this time of year? "Not having tons of money to spoil everyone"  DITTO 

23. Favorite ornament theme or color? Frostlight Faries from Hallmark.  shades of plum, blue and fushia

24. What is your favorite food for Christmas dinner? Honey Roasted Poussin and Soy Butter Sauce

25. What do you want for Christmas this year? Nothing really.  I'm pretty content.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

1. Wrapping paper or gift bags?
Wrapping Paper


2. Real tree or Artificial?
Fake


3. When do you put up the tree? 
Just before Christmas Day cause my ADHD son and Autistic daughter are super hard on my tree decorations that I just can't put it up early anymore. 


4. When do you take the tree down?
A couple of days after Christmas.


5. Do you like egg nog?
yes, I also use it in my pumpkin pies.


6. Favorite gift received as a child? 
Vacation in Australia (Perth + the outback) for a week. (1988) 


7. Do you have a nativity scene?
No.  Son broke it, and I never replaced it.  My son has severe ADHD and tends to break many things. 


8. Hardest person to buy for?
parents, brother, his wife and their kids.  *whew*  But after this year i won't have to worry about brothers wife again, since I won't celebrate another family holiday with her around.  She is something that rhymes with witch and she finally broke the camels back with her snotty rude comments this year.  It was HORRID !!!


9. Easiest person to buy for?
My kids. 


10. Mail or email Christmas cards?
Both.


11. Worst Christmas gift you ever received?
I was about 11 years old maybe and I got a borong mask. Yeah we were living in SE Asia at the time, and i got all sorts of really weird gifts.


12. Favorite Christmas movie?
None, 


13. When do you start shopping for Christmas?
 November 


14 Have you ever recycled a Christmas present?
Yep, but it was new in the box.  It was a gift i won at hubbys christmas party (door prize) and I can't have candles around due to my kids and so i gave it to my mother and she loved it.  


15. Favorite thing to eat at Christmas?
not fussy anything. 


16. Clear lights or colored on the tree? 
clear lights 


17. Favorite Christmas song?
i don't have a particular one. 


18. Travel at Christmas or stay home? 
Home. 


19. Can you name all of Santa's reindeers?
If i sing the song. 


20. Angel on the tree top or a star?
Star, use to have an angel but son wanted a star this year so we retired the angel and bought a star.  


21. Open the presents Christmas Eve or morning?
Both  


22. Most annoying thing about this time of year?
having to buy presents for everyone, it gets expensive.
and sis-in-law giving STUPID worthless thoughtless gifts, think i'll ebay hers this year. 


23. Favorite ornament theme or color? 
none 


24. What is your favorite food for Christmas dinner?
none anything goes


25. What do you want for Christmas this year? 
nothing in particular.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

1. Wrapping paper or gift bags? Wrapping Paper 

2. Real tree or Artificial? Real

3. When do you put up the tree? Week into December 

4. When do you take the tree down? After New Years Day
5. Do you like egg nog? HELL NO

6. Favorite gift received as a child? I dont remember really 

7. Do you have a nativity scene? No

8. Hardest person to buy for? My Mother, who has everything

9. Easiest person to buy for? Kids 

10. Mail or email Christmas cards? Mail 

11. Worst Christmas gift you ever received? 3D Puzzle 

12. Favorite Christmas movie? Charlie Browns Christmas

13. When do you start shopping for Christmas? December

14 Have you ever recycled a Christmas present? Not that I can recall 

15. Favorite thing to eat at Christmas? Candied Yams 

16. Clear lights or colored on the tree? Colored

17. Favorite Christmas song? Mommy kissing Santa Claus

18. Travel at Christmas or stay home? Travel *sigh*

19. Can you name all of Santa's reindeers? Yes

20. Angel on the tree top or a star? Angel

21. Open the presents Christmas Eve or morning? Christmas Morning

22. Most annoying thing about this time of year? Money, and dealing with family members you dont like 

23. Favorite ornament theme or color? Dont have one

24. What is your favorite food for Christmas dinner? Candied Yams

25. What do you want for Christmas this year? Peace and Quiet


----------



## Neil (Dec 26, 2007)

1. Wrapping paper or gift bags? Bags, this year 

2. Real tree or Artificial? Fake, but real plastic 

3. When do you put up the tree? Right after thanks giving

4. When do you take the tree down? Dec 26, this year

5. Do you like egg nog? yes

6. Favorite gift received as a child? Artist paint set

7. Do you have a nativity scene? No 

8. Hardest person to buy for? Everyone, but especially my wife

9. Easiest person to buy for? myself

10. Mail or email Christmas cards? Mail 

11. Worst Christmas gift you ever received? Cant recall, perhaps a used sweater

12. Favorite Christmas movie? A Christmas story

13. When do you start shopping for Christmas? November

14 Have you ever recycled a Christmas present? No

15. Favorite thing to eat at Christmas? Everything, Ham, Roast, Turkey. Everything is great

16. Clear lights or colored on the tree? Both

17. Favorite Christmas song?  Little town of Bethlehem

18. Travel at Christmas or stay home? Home

19. Can you name all of Santa's reindeers? I haven’t the desire to reinforce this pagan's image 

20. Angel on the tree top or a star? Star 

21. Open the presents Christmas Eve or morning? Both

22. Most annoying thing about this time of year? Not celebrating the real meaning of Christmas. The real meaning is Jesus's Birth.

23. Favorite ornament theme or color? Blinking color, plastic bulbs instead of glass (cat always breaks them)

24. What is your favorite food for Christmas dinner? Macaroni salad, Cajun Turkey

25. What do you want for Christmas this year? Rest and our hearts inclined kindly toward one another.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm a little late, but I'm going to do it anyway:

1. Wrapping paper or gift bags? gift bags

2. Real tree or Artificial? Fake

3. When do you put up the tree? I was late this year - about halfway though december

4. When do you take the tree down? it's still up, but I'll probably take it down today

5. Do you like egg nog? not a fan

6. Favorite gift received as a child? a keyboard - it was just a little crappy one, but I had it for years and years

7. Do you have a nativity scene? no - i don't really have that many decorations this year

8. Hardest person to buy for? my dad. He always buys everything he wants, so i never know what to buy him

9. Easiest person to buy for? my mom. She's so practical. 

10. Mail or email Christmas cards? Mail

11. Worst Christmas gift you ever received? My aunt is thrifty. Too an extreme. Every year she spends the whole year collecting items that are free with mail in rebates. She wraps them all up and gives them as gifts. I always end up with treasures like blond hair dye (i have black hair), lightbulbs, plastic funnels, black audio cassette tapes and diarrhea medication. 

12. Favorite Christmas movie? charlie brown

13. When do you start shopping for Christmas? i'm a procrastinator

14 Have you ever recycled a Christmas present? Not usually, but i did this year. It was something nice, but i already had it. So I gave it to someone else who i knew would appreciate it. 

15. Favorite thing to eat at Christmas? Anything minty and chocolatey

16. Clear lights or colored on the tree? clear

17. Favorite Christmas song? Honestly, i'm so sick of all them right now. I'm just going to pass on this one.

18. Travel at Christmas or stay home? I'd like to travel, but most of my family lives close by, so i don't really have anywhere to travel to

19. Can you name all of Santa's reindeers? yeah, but i'm not going to list them.

20. Angel on the tree top or a star? star

21. Open the presents Christmas Eve or morning? morning

22. Most annoying thing about this time of year? the crowds

23. Favorite ornament theme or color? I was too busy to be creative this year, just red and silver ball ornaments and red poinsettias

24. What is your favorite food for Christmas dinner? homemade rolls

25. What do you want for Christmas this year? I got it - a new camera and lots of soap making supplies/fragrances


----------

